# I think I got.. 'Thrips' .. please help



## vostok (May 8, 2015)

Yeah just take a look at that bottom pic, its dead and lifeless, pt. Lookout is the strain ....anyone?
done in the old soviet style grow machine ...some members may know of it..?


----------



## sunni (Jun 24, 2015)

definitely thrips lol


----------



## Kind Sir (Jul 24, 2015)

This is a game? Where can I play it?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 24, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> This is a game? Where can I play it?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-think-i-got-thrips-please-help.870166/


----------



## Kind Sir (Jul 24, 2015)

Abe you just linked the ssme thread? ( :


----------



## boilingoil (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks like a month's worth of thrips damage. You didn't notice till now?


----------



## vostok (Jul 29, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> This is a game? Where can I play it?


Fallout 3 from a dlc the swamp addon...lol but fallout 4 with the skyrim engine is out this November? ...much fun again lol


----------



## hyroot (Jul 29, 2015)

Is that real? Looks.like the scenery in the background of a video game like the first resident evil


----------

